# Merry Merry Christmas!!!! :)



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope everyone has had a wonderful Christmas Eve, And I hope you all have an awesome Christmas! Who's having a white Christmas this year?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The only white we are getting ...is Jack Frost in the mornings :laugh: ...wish we could get snow at least once for Christmas but... we aren't in an area that gets it...but every once in a while.... and it usually misses Christmas...  
Merry Christmas too all of you..... :snow: :snowbounce:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone :grouphug: We are having a very white Christmas


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

No white Christmas this year for us. It almost doesn't seem like Christmas without the snow around. But I'm not complaining I have been enjoying the nicer weather we've been having in Northern Indiana.

But Hope is in the spirit for Christmas.
:ROFL:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Lol Pam, We haven't even been getting Jack Frost here the past few days. I think he went on vacation to your house. Haha  

Lost Prairie, send me some snow!!!!  lol

Sherry, Hope is SO adorable!!! I'm not sure my girls would stand for that lol.....


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks! She was not thrilled with us I took a bunch of photos and this one was the best of them and I'm still not thrilled with it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Lol Pam, We haven't even been getting Jack Frost here the past few days. I think he went on vacation to your house. Haha


 :laugh: Yeah... he came here.. LOL :thumb:



> Thanks! She was not thrilled with us I took a bunch of photos and this one was the best of them and I'm still not thrilled with it.


 Too cute... love that picture..... she doesn't look happy.... but ...she has made me happy... seeing her with the little hat on.... :wink: :hi5: :laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas!


----------

